
The FBI v. Apple isn’t at all the way you think it is - Zweihander
http://www.cringely.com/2016/02/19/the-fbi-v-apple-isnt-at-all-the-way-you-think-it-is/
======
belovedeagle
TL;DR: The government is intentionally trying to lose this case.

Right.

